# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Τα νέα μας παιχνιδάκια!

## Georgia_io

Επιτέλους ήρθε το πακέτο με τα παιχνιδάκια μας!!! Σας τα παρουσιάζουμε!!!

Αν και δεν είναι καθαρά παιχνιδάκι θα ξεκινήσω με τοsteel fruit spear που ελπίζω να βοηθήσει το μικρούλι μου να δοκιμάσει φρουτάκια και λαχανικά!



Κάτι χρωματιστό και να κουδουνίζει...


Επειδή από τα παιχνίδια που έχουμε ήδη, ασχολούμαστε μόνο με το ξύλινο, του πήρα ολόκληρο κούτσουρο να ασχοληθεί... (πού θα το χωρέσω βέβαια δεν έχω ιδέα...)


Και για να το καλοπιάσω, του πήρα και ένα μπουκέτο λουλούδια 



Από την Κυριακή (τότε θα πάω σπίτι) θα αρχίσω να τα τοποθετώ ένα ένα και ελπίζω να τα χαρεί, αλλιώς δεν ξέρω...σε ένα μήνα μπορώ να τα επιστρέψω πίσω...  :: 

(κάποια από αυτά τα πήρε και ο Στάθης για τον Ρίκο και την Ασπρούλα και θα τους τα δείξουμε αύριο)

----------


## mitsman

ΟΥ Α ΟΥ...... δεν ιοθετεις και εμένα?????????? Θα τα καταευχαριστηθουν.... πιο πολυ απο ολα το πρωτο... ειναι αυτο που κανει την διαφορα για εμενα!

----------


## Georgia_io

> ΟΥ Α ΟΥ...... δεν ιοθετεις και εμένα?????????? Θα τα καταευχαριστηθουν.... πιο πολυ απο ολα το πρωτο... ειναι αυτο που κανει την διαφορα για εμενα!


Ετοίμασε τα χαρτιά να σε υιοθετήσω  :Happy:  Του Στάθη θα τα χαρούν σίγουρα!! Ο Walle που το μόνο που τον ευχαριστεί είναι να τρέχει στην πατήθρα δεν ξέρω αν θα τα πλησιάσει... Μόνο να με γειώνει ξέρει... Καλά το πρώτο αξίζει τα λεφτά του (αν φάει και φρουτάκια θα τα αξίζει ακόμα περισσότερο)

----------


## kaveiros

Ααααααααααααααααααα και τα παιχνίδια τέλεια, και οι φωτογραφίες πολύ ωραίες. Τυχερό το παπαγαλίνι σου :Happy:

----------


## Oneiropagida

Γεωργία τα παιχνίδια είναι ένα και ένα!!!!!

Προβλέπω τα μικρά να κάνουν πάρτυ!!!!!!  :Sign0008:

----------


## marlene

*Μπράβο ρε Γεωργία....!!!*  :Party0038: *

Ειδικά για το 2ο κ το 4ο παιχνιδάκι, οι εταιρίες που τα φτιάχνουν είναι εξαιρετικές... Τουλάχιστον ότι έχω πάρει η ίδια δεν το έχω μετανιώσει. Θα μπορούσες να μας πεις πόσο σας βγήκαν τα έξοδα αποστολής...?*

----------


## panos70

Μπραβο georgia θα τα ευχαριστηθουν τα παιχνιδακια τα πουλακια σου,κι εγω πιστευω οτι το πρωτο θα κανει τη διαφορα χωρις να υστερουν τα αλλα βεβαια

----------


## Georgia_io

> *Μπράβο ρε Γεωργία....!!!* *
> 
> Ειδικά για το 2ο κ το 4ο παιχνιδάκι, οι εταιρίες που τα φτιάχνουν είναι εξαιρετικές... Τουλάχιστον ότι έχω πάρει η ίδια δεν το έχω μετανιώσει. Θα μπορούσες να μας πεις πόσο σας βγήκαν τα έξοδα αποστολής...?*


Μάρλεν τα έξοδα αποστολής ήταν περίπου 7 ευρώ. Υπόψιν ότι το πρώτο και το τρίτο παιχνίδι είναι x2, σύνολο δηλαδή 6...

----------


## Efthimis98

Οπα!!!

Τι ομορφα παιχνιδακια ειναι αυτα;

Ειναι πραγματικα υπεροχα.......
Θα τα καταευχαριστηθουν τα μικρακια σου  :Happy:

----------


## ria

γεωργια υπεροχα τα παιχνιδακια σας ..σιγουρα θα τα ευχαριστηθουν τα μικρακια!!!!

----------


## Georgia_io

_"Μου πήρε καινούρια παιχνίδια;;; Δεν είδα κάτι... Εγώ ανακάλυψα αυτή τη μπαλίτσα τελευταία!! "

_Με το ρυθμό που ανακαλύπτει τα παιχνίδια, κατά το καλοκαίρι θα ασχοληθεί με τα καινούρια

----------


## Georgia_io

*"Ωωωωω....η Γεωργία μου πήρε tire ups και τα στήριξε με ένα κούτσουρο....Ουάουυυυυ!!!"
*
(κάτι τέτοιο έχει μάλλον στο μυαλό του, αφού κατάλαβε λάθος το παιχνίδι...)  ::

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

χαχαχαχα!! τι πλασμα ομορφο ειναι αυτο???? κ πολυ ησυχο!! εμενα τα δικα μου οτι παιχνιδια τους βαζω μεσα τα εχουν καταστρεψει στην ιδια μερα!!! παλι καλα να λες!!! κ ας τα ανακαλυψει κ του χρονου τετοια μερα!!! εισαι τυχερηηηη!!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

χεχεχεχε...κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ!!!! Γλυκούλι είναι όμως :Happy:

----------


## mariakappa

χαχαχα φοβερος ειναι.

----------


## ria

χαχαχαχ!!!!! πεθανα στο γελιο με τις παρατηρησεις σου απο πανω !!!!! γλυκας μωρε και ας ανακαλυπτει αργα τα παιχνιδακια του!!!!!!!!

----------


## Georgia_io

> χαχαχαχ!!!!! πεθανα στο γελιο με τις παρατηρησεις σου απο πανω !!!!! γλυκας μωρε και ας ανακαλυπτει αργα τα παιχνιδακια του!!!!!!!!


Χαχαχχαχα...τι να κάνω;;; Προσπαθώ να μπω στο μυαλό του  :Happy:

----------


## Oneiropagida

Γεωργία μου φαίνεται ότι ο Walle ακολουθεί πιστά το "όσο ζω μαθαίνω...... (και ας μου πάρει μέχρι το καλοκαίρι....)"  χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## tarirs

Γεωργια ωραιος και γλυκας...να σε ρωτησω τις σκαλες απο που τις πηρες...??? Με ενδιαφερει...οχι εμενα το μικρο μου...

----------


## Georgia_io

> Γεωργια ωραιος και γλυκας...να σε ρωτησω τις σκαλες απο που τις πηρες...??? Με ενδιαφερει...οχι εμενα το μικρο μου...


Για την κιτρινόμαυρη λες;; Είναι αξεσουάρ του κλουβιού... Δεν ξέρω πόσο εύκολο είναι τη βρεις χώρια. Στο πετ που πήρα το κλουβί είχε τις προάλλες 2-3

----------


## tarirs

> για την κιτρινόμαυρη λες;; είναι αξεσουάρ του κλουβιού... δεν ξέρω πόσο εύκολο είναι τη βρεις χώρια. στο πετ που πήρα το κλουβί είχε τις προάλλες 2-3


nαι αυτη...φανταζομαι στην σαλονικα διοτι ειμαι αθηνα... :sad:

----------


## alex_music_bcs

ποιοσ τη χαρη τουσ θα τα καταευχαριστηθουν!  :winky:

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Τασο μονιζω οτι εχει το πετ σοπ που πηγαινω αλλα θελω να το σιγουρεψω

----------


## Georgia_io

*"Έχω και κούνια  "

*

----------


## mitsman

Οχι παιζουμε.... χα χα χα χα χα αα

----------


## mariakappa

ολα τα εχει ο γλυκας.εχει ομως και μια μαμα που τον αγαπει πολυ...

----------


## panos70

πολυ ωραιο το παιχνιδι τους θα το κατα ευχαριστηθουν

----------


## Georgia_io

*Μας άρεσε και η ανθοδέσμη!!!*  :Happy:

----------


## marlene

*H Ανθοδέσμη ήταν εγγυημένη επιτυχία.....!!!!!!!     

(και τα δικά μου την ξεσκίζουν μέχρι το τελευταίο χαρτάκι...!!!!! )*

----------


## Georgia_io

_Φεβρουάριος 2012_



_Πριν 2 μέρες...

_






_ΣΗΜΕΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!

_

----------


## mitsman

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

τα καταευχαριστιεται τα παιχνιδακια του.... και ποιος δεν θα ηθελε μια τετοια μαμα?!?!?

----------


## Georgia_io

Με τι ασχολούμαστε από τις 9 μέχρι τώρα....
















και εδώ με ένα ξυλαράκι που απέμεινε από το παιχνίδι μας... (το ρίχνει, το ξαναπαίρνει και μια από τα ίδια...)




Όπως καταλαβαίνετε, ησυχία δεν έχουμε...

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα Γεωργια το μικρο σου ειναι πολυ τυχερο που σε εχει μανουλα!!! να το χαιρεσαι και να ειναι παντα με υγεια!!

----------


## mitsman

> Καλημερα Γεωργια το μικρο σου ειναι πολυ τυχερο που σε εχει μανουλα!!! να το χαιρεσαι και να ειναι παντα με υγεια!!


Πραγματικα!

----------


## Jonny

Σε τέτοιο παπαγαλότοπο και εγώ θα ήθελα να μένω! :Happy0065:

----------


## Anestisko

μπραβο πολυ ομορφα

----------

